# New Zakuri toys



## JBroida (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/zakuri.html

A bunch of new items from Zakuri up on the website today including a 180mm Kurouchi Blue #1 Nakiri, 150mm Kurouchi Wa-Pettys in Blue #1 and Blue Super, a new Sabaki bocho (for all your boning needs), and a very cool 100mm Kurouchi Damascus Blue #2 Utility knife... check 'em out...

(also, a bunch of other stuff back in stock)


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 12, 2012)

That utility knife looks wicked...


----------



## tkern (Mar 12, 2012)

Jon, the Sabaki Bocho looks similar to a Carter funy. Would you say that they're similar knives or am I way off?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 12, 2012)

the sabaki bocho is a thicker knife... arent carters funys thin? Sabaki bocho is a boning knife afterall


----------



## tkern (Mar 12, 2012)

JBroida said:


> the sabaki bocho is a thicker knife... arent carters funys thin? Sabaki bocho is a boning knife afterall



Touche. You win this round, Broida.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 12, 2012)

haha... for some reason i feel like i want to say "i challenge you to a duel"


----------



## Tatsuya (Mar 21, 2012)

The utility knife looks really cool, I'm interested in seeing if you'll be open to carrying more of this kind of thing in the future.


----------



## tkern (Mar 21, 2012)

Picked up the tosagata bocho a couple days ago. Today I successfully removed a large portion of my first finger on my left hand between the knuckles while slicing onions like an idiot. Sharp knife. Thin knife.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 21, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> That utility knife looks wicked...



It is wicked and feels great in the hand. I know that Jon said it could be used for opening boxes, but I have so much hard-to-remove gunky glue on it now that I think I am going to have to take some acetone to it. It looks great so I will forgive the bolster that will hinder sharpening. I am sure Jon has some super clever way to deal with sharpening it though.

k.


----------



## don (Mar 21, 2012)

tkern said:


> Picked up the tosagata bocho a couple days ago. Today I successfully removed a large portion of my first finger on my left hand between the knuckles while slicing onions like an idiot. Sharp knife. Thin knife.



Ouch.


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ive had the sturdy little double bevel boning knife for a couple weeks now and it may be my new favorite chicken knife. 
Its a hefty, stout little blade with a very functional profile. My first experience with blue #1 core steel: very easy to sharpen. Feels "hard" with good edge retention and is capable of holding a very finely toothed edge even after high polish and stropping. Tougher than white#1 and no sweat to go through joints and soft bone, or to come into contact with hard bone, but not a knife that i would use for anything close to or harder than chicken thigh and leg bones.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 26, 2012)

thats the idea... a nice honesuki-type knife from zakuri


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, but it's like a stealth honesuki. It looks more like a traditional petty, but some subtle features make it a good boning knife. I happen to like the angular, "killer triangle" look of a honesuki, but some find it a bit awkward or extreme; a knife like this might make a better alternative for some folks. It also is a very natural and comfortable slicer. This weekend I made a giant 2lb porterhouse and used the zakuri to take the cooked meet off the bone and slice into smaller pieces. It worked very well for that too.


----------



## JBroida (May 30, 2012)

Just an FYI-
The Zakuri 100mm Kurouchi Damascus Blue #2 Utility knives are BACK IN STOCK
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...m-blue-2-kurouchi-damascus-utility-knife.html

A few other zakuri knives came back in as well

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/zakuri.html


----------



## schanop (May 30, 2012)

Would I get punished dreaming of that zakuri as a cool steak knife?


----------



## JBroida (May 30, 2012)

to each his own


----------



## mhlee (May 30, 2012)

If you busted that knife out a steakhouse, hopefully they'd give you the best steak in the house. That knife is sweet.


----------

